# Rye hay-do goats like it? Has anyone grown rye grass for....



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

winter/spring graze/pasture?

I got an email today from the extension agency. It was saying that with the hurricane rains "a-comin'" maybe we should consider seeding rye. Does anyone have experience with how well goats like it?

G4650 Establishing Forages | University of Missouri Extension

Further, I began to question ...what about rye hay? Then I found this site...
http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/agdex4461

And knowing (Caliann) that most of these articles are geared toward cattle I am wondering how goats would like rye hay. 

I'm not a goat (some would disagree...maaa) but these pictures I found look 'licious!

https://www.google.com/search?q=Rye...4CcGUiALGrID4Dw&ved=0CEMQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=625

Thoughts folks...give me your thoughts


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We used to plant it (and wheat) for winter forage for cattle in Texas. It was great for them! I had an old cow with arthritis who always did better on rye and wheat.

Edited to add, if you plant it now, it would be for winter grazing. Not enough growth time to make hay, I don't think.


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> We used to plant it (and wheat) for winter forage for cattle in Texas. It was great for them! I had an old cow with arthritis who always did better on rye and wheat.
> 
> Edited to add, if you plant it now, it would be for winter grazing. Not enough growth time to make hay, I don't think.


You are correct but we are hauling semi loads of hay in from out-of-state and Rye hay is available. Some of our other grasses aren't. I was curious about it.

Thanks for the info. I may bring some in and try it!!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

There's a Surviving the Drought seminar/presentation in Wright County next month, sponsored by the MO Extension.

We hope to attend that one but if we can't make it, we're hoping that they will do presentations in other counties as well.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

rye is usually harvest in the spring here, but grows well all winter. The rye I buy, well did before the drought tested at 16 % protein. Never have had any issues with it my goats love it and can thrive on it alone. I add small amounts of alfalfa pellets but they don't really eat them. Neither bucks or does have had calcium related issues.
rye grows really fast and easy just make sure its rye grass not the cereal grain


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I seeded rye in my pastures two years ago. It managed to grow even with the drought. (YAY!)

My goats love it, in all of its forms. Early growth, mid growth, seeding, hay. Mine will munch them some rye!

It's a winter crop here, starts growing up in fall, and seeds in early spring. The goats have been ogling where they KNOW the rye grows lately, I think they are waiting on it.


----------

